
Show HN: Cliently – The fastest way to find a new freelance gig on Twitter - Nlupus
http://www.cliently.com
======
Nlupus
Hey guys,

We've built an app to help freelancers find more gigs easily and avoid
competition that is overwhelming on Upwork, Odesk, etc.

We've just released our MVP and we are looking for some early testers of the
idea in general and improvements we need to make. And if you break stuff --
it's even better!

How it works: we look for critical business events a company might have in
several industries and filter the noise out. We started with twitter as it's
the easiest one to test and will add other channel like angel list and
crunchbase later on.

Thank you, Sasha.

